# I finally had a chance to wash the car.



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

So here are a couple of pics...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

One more.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Wow, your car looks great TD. :thumbup: How long did you spend on it and did you wax the car?

Black cars always look so damn good clean.

Edit: Btw, is that your daughter in the backround, and if so did she help you out?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Ack said:


> *Wow, your car looks great TD. :thumbup: How long did you spend on it and did you wax the car?
> 
> Black cars always look so damn good clean.
> 
> Edit: Btw, is that your daughter in the backround, and if so did she help you out? *


Thanks.

Honestly, I spent about 30 minutes on it. It was just a handwash. I still have not waxed the car.

And, yes, that is my daughter in teh background. I didn't notice that she was in the pic until I offloaded the pics from the camera. She loves to help me wash the car but she did not help today. She was off with mommy and they just got home as I was taking the pics.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Thanks.
> 
> Honestly, I spent about 30 minutes on it. It was just a handwash. I still have not waxed the car.
> 
> And, yes, that is my daughter in teh background. I didn't notice that she was in the pic until I offloaded the pics from the camera. She loves to help me wash the car but she did not help today. She was off with mommy and they just got home as I was taking the pics. *


The car is looking good TD but you need to wax it. Nick and I would be glad to do it for you:thumbup: We need to try my new PC on something. :angel:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Your car looks great and your daughter is getting even cuter :thumbup: 

Kids are the best :thumbup: 

BTW do you think Kumho wants you to know what type of tire is on your car . . . I can see the kumho name from a mile away !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

AF330i said:


> *Your car looks great and your daughter is getting even cuter :thumbup:
> 
> Kids are the best :thumbup:
> 
> BTW do you think Kumho wants you to know what type of tire is on your car . . . I can see the kumho name from a mile away !! *


I am very partial to my daughter (Duh!). I just took this pic a few mintues ago...


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Honestly, I think you're car looks pretty good, even without any wax. I have seen some faded E36s, yours not being one of them.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Great Picture :thumbup: 

It's amazing how she's grown from last years pictures !!


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Mathew said:


> *Honestly, I think you're car looks pretty good, even without any wax. I have seen some faded E36s, yours not being one of them. *


Yeah, your car looks teriffic. Hard to believe you haven't waxed it from the pictures.

And yeah, your daughter is quite darling.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Those pictures (almost) make me wish I had a black one. The LTW wheels look spectacular with the black paint on the car. Living in the city, my car is only as clean as I can get it at the self wash place.


----------

